# Seeding Dry Rock



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Seeding dry rock.
I am setting up a new 56 gallon reef tank. I will be using a CPR hang on back refugium and I am using all new marco dry rock in the display tank.
If I put some established rubble in the refugium, would I be correct to assume that coralline alge, bacteria and pests/hitch hikers (good and bad) will still be transfered to the dry rock? The refuguim is gravity feeds into the display tank so nothing would be transfered through a pump.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

You are correct, the life on your live rock will eventually spread to your dry rock. For faster results put the live rock in the display tank right next to the rock you want to seed for the first few weeks then move it back to the fuge. You may also want to get a cycle going by adding a cube of mysis shrimp into the tank. What you want is for beneficial bacteria to colonize the dry rock, adding nutrients via rotting shrimp will kick start the cycle.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

My only concern is I still risk infestation on unwanted pests just as if I placed the rubble in the display along with the dry rock.
Kind of defeats the purpose of dry rock in the first place.

I am going to give Dr. Tims bacteria and ammonia a shot with this tank and I will be using Miracle Mud and chaeto in the refuguim.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You risk infection with anything going into your tank regardless of it being rock or not. Fish will carry a whole whack of stuff on them.

The idea behind a clean tank is to make sure that there aren't that many nasty critters. Some people think bristle worms are a pest, then others think they are alright in smaller numbers and size. 

If you get some nice rubble from a reliable source, as in another member, you should have no problem with your tank.

Dr. Tims is a waste in my opinion


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

if the rubble you are using has unwanted pests and you have it in your fuge you are hooped anyway.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Altcharacter is right, the concern for most people is more about nasty critters than anything else.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> You risk infection with anything going into your tank regardless of it being rock or not. Fish will carry a whole whack of stuff on them.
> 
> The idea behind a clean tank is to make sure that there aren't that many nasty critters. Some people think bristle worms are a pest, then others think they are alright in smaller numbers and size.
> 
> ...


What he said.

Also the most devastating source of non fish-related pests is hitchhikers on new corals. This is because as a new tank cycles, you will be able to spend those weeks looking for pests and removing them, or by blacking out the tank so that everything dies except the bacteria. If the pest is on a coral, the tank is already established and the pest will just scurry off and find a new home.

It's recommended to get your rubble from someone whom you know has a pest-free tank.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I can tell you that the Dr. Tim's nitrifying bacteria worked great for me. They collect the "good" bacteria and it seeds quickly. I set my tank up with it and am glad I did.

Miracle Mud is very popular in the states-don't hear much about it here tho. Tank guru Mike Paletta and Julian Sprung use it. Last week I saw a video about Mike setting up a 75 gallon in his living room and he used Miracle Mud. (He wanted to test LED vs MH for coral tank).If you want I can find a link to it.


----------

